

Facebook Buys a Stake in $450M Asian Undersea Cable Consortium - fletchnj
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/258844/facebook_buys_a_stake_in_450m_asian_undersea_cable_consortium.html

======
patrickgzill
It is not about net neutrality, it is about them buying bandwidth as cheaply
as possible. 54.8Tbps now split in some proportion amongst the investors, 2.5x
that once they upgrade to 100Gbit optics.

------
ihsw
Super high-speed connections between South East Asia, China, and Japan will
benefit everybody. It will be the backbone of cheap hosting in the SEA region.

------
ams6110
Sounds like "outside are of core competency" to me. What does anyone a
Facebook know about undersea cables?

~~~
smashing
What does anyone at Facebook know about throughput? A lot(1).

(1) - <http://gigaom.com/2009/12/16/facebook-dyno/>

------
codesuela
anyone else worried about net neutrality?

~~~
jrockway
This has nothing to do with net neutrality. Pretty much every big company in
the world has their own backhaul connections between their data centers; not
everything goes over the public Internet and not every piece of electrical
wire or fiber optic cable is for the public Internet. In fact, the Internet
itself is just a bunch of private networks that have agreed to exchange
traffic.

~~~
kzrdude
Do you think Facebook is investing in infrastructure to reduce their own
network costs (by traffic swaps)?

~~~
samstave
There are many reasons for this, not just cost, but also link quality,
latency, non-contention etc...

